

TWIRL - A hypothetical factorisation device - deutronium
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TWIRL

======
Jabbles
TIL that not all (modern, secure) encryption schemes rely on the difficulty of
factorisation. I had no idea, thanks :)

For instance: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ElGamal_encryption>

